# Have D800, Considering D750, Wondering What People Think



## manaheim (Sep 13, 2014)

I noticed the announcement of the D750 last night and I'm seriously considering selling the D800 and purchasing it. I was wondering if you guys had any thoughts.

The D800 is a nice camera, but I have never been happy with it. The 36MP is ridiculous. Handy on occasion, but more often unnecessary. I've never found it to be a great focuser, even once I got it fixed. It's ok, but my D300 still seems better.

I look at the D750 and I see some lessons learned from the D800/D4/D610, and improvements to match.  Better ISO handling, focusing, etc.

My only concern is that the D610 was a little "toyish", and I worry that the D750 may be closer to that than the D800... and even than the D700... smaller grips, for one, but I wonder what else.

If I had the D810, I'd probably sit tight. But...

Anyway, again... wondering at your thoughts?


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2014)

I wouldn't. The D800 is so much more camera than the D750. Sacrificing shutter speed at the high end, resolution ability, stronger more weather sealed body, more controls, larger viewfinder, etc. I wouldn't do it. I was worried before they released it that I'd regret getting my D800 a month ago, but I don't. I see it as a downgrade and would never make that move. But that's me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2014)

And what focusing mode do you use? I use AF-C D-21 almost exclusively and have never had an issue. When using auto or 3D? Nothing is in focus, haha.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ido (Sep 13, 2014)

No matter what, don't pre-order. You already have a fantastic workhorse camera, so you don't need to hurry and buy one from the first batch of shipments.
Wait for reviews. And even more importantly, wait for the camera to be available in a local store near you, to get a feel of it in your own hands.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 13, 2014)

This is, so far, the best review/preview out there, at this early stage:
Nikon  D750 Review: Hands-On Preview


----------



## ronlane (Sep 13, 2014)

Mannie, I can understand the frustration with the D800 and wanting another body because it has given you issues. But as I read your post, I thought of one thing. You said that if you had the D810, you'd probably stand pat. Well then why not get the D810 instead of the D750?

I mean, from what I'm reading and hearing, then you would have the latest, greatest, badest camera on the planet short of the D4/1D bodies.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 13, 2014)

The D750 is shaping into a decent camera, I really hope it does well but I'm in love with my D800. If I bought another camera, it would probably be a D810.


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2014)

The D750 is a D610 with the Advanced Multi-CAM 3500 AF module, an EXPEED 4 image processor, and a tilt rear LCD.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2014)

KmH said:


> The D750 is a D610 with the Advanced Multi-CAM 3500 AF module, an EXPEED 4 image processor, and a tilt rear LCD.



But. But. But. It has a 5 in the middle of it's name! That's a big deal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2014)

Based on what I've read at the Nikon site, I think the D600 and D610 owners carping about the D750 being "nothing much" are going to be eating crow in a few months. To me, the D750 looks like the best value and the highest amount of technology available for $2299, from any maker. Besides the Expeed 4 processor, it also has a VERY good buffer in 12-bit NEF mode, which is what most people actually shoot, not 14-bit. For video, the AUTO ISO feature is going to eliminate the need for a ND fader filter all the damned time, and the ability to record uncompressed video to an external recorder is nice.SO is the really nice video control screen menu setup. It has the Highlight Priority light metering, which is NEW to Nikon, and will prove to be a big deal, and it has better autofocus than anything below it, or before it (it has the D4s and D810 AF upgrades). 24.3 MP is a very,very sweet spot, and allows 6.5 FPS with no battery grip needed. If this camera had been introduced two or three years ago, people would be raving about it, but basically, all the people who cannot afford a $2299 body are* sour-grapes-talking* it. It's a major advancement in Nikon's FX lineup. If more people could afford $2299 cameras, there would be a hell of a buzz about it.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 14, 2014)

This has been great, folks.

So, from what I'm seeing, if you're wanting an FX camera but on a bit more of a budget, the D750 is an awesome option.  It's not really a D700 replacement, but it's likely a hell of a nice camera.

If you're someone running a D610 and want a v2.. it's also a good option.

If you're someone used to higher-end bodies looking for either the D700 refresh or an economical version of a D810, this isn't the one.

I'd like to go D810, but I can only get $2K for the D800 and the wifey will totally back me in a $300 upgrade, but will kill me in a $1200 one.   (such is the plight of redirecting all my time from pro photography to writing)


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2014)

From the specs it looks like the D750 is a D610, except Nikon upgraded the AF module, metering sensor, EXPEED image processor, video, and added a movable rear LCD - All for $300 more.

Note: Being an early adopter involves being an alpha tester for Nikon.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 14, 2014)

Sure, if you can afford it, and are really happy with 24 Megapixel ?




KmH said:


> From the specs it looks like the D750 is a D610, except Nikon upgraded the AF module, metering sensor, EXPEED image processor, video, and added a movable rear LCD - All for $300 more.


 Unless my memory is wrong, the price of the D610 when introduced was the same as the price of the D750 is now.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm happy with 24 megapixels and a 29-frame NEF buffer in the D3x. I get a big, bright, super-crisp and super-clear viewfinder that works with eyeglasses,and incredible battery life good for 2,000 frames, but at the expense of a HUGE,heavy, ostentatious looking camera. So to me, the D750 looks like a nice, small,light, fast-shooting 6.5 FPS half-height body. I think 24.3 million effective pixels out of the 25 million pixel total sensor count is amply high resolution. One question I have: how well does this newest 24.43 MP camera's sensor perform? Is this perhaps a new, different sensor than the one in the D600 and D610? Does it also have the NEW high-ISO gain routines that the D810 has, designed to get LOWER NOISE at the extreme ISO values, the way the D810 can achieve? I saw the Nikon, Canada presentation of the D810 video lectures, and it looks to me that the new high-ISO gain routines that Thom Hogan mentioned, and which Nikon mentioned, have actually made a significant, and easily-seen improvement in the usability of the three highest ISO settings on the D810. I guess what I am wondering is, is this a "new" 24-MP sensor, or does it represent a new generation of electronics for the same, older, proven 24.3 MP Sony sensor? This might actually be a notable step-up from the D600 and D610.


----------



## Rosy (Sep 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Based on what I've read at the Nikon site, I think the D600 and D610 owners carping about the D750 being "nothing much" are going to be eating crow in a few months. To me, the D750 looks like the best value and the highest amount of technology available for $2299, from any maker. Besides the Expeed 4 processor, it also has a VERY good buffer in 12-bit NEF mode, which is what most people actually shoot, not 14-bit. For video, the AUTO ISO feature is going to eliminate the need for a ND fader filter all the damned time, and the ability to record uncompressed video to an external recorder is nice.SO is the really nice video control screen menu setup. It has the Highlight Priority light metering, which is NEW to Nikon, and will prove to be a big deal, and it has better autofocus than anything below it, or before it (it has the D4s and D810 AF upgrades). 24.3 MP is a very,very sweet spot, and allows 6.5 FPS with no battery grip needed. If this camera had been introduced two or three years ago, people would be raving about it, but basically, all the people who cannot afford a $2299 body are* sour-grapes-talking* it. It's a major advancement in Nikon's FX lineup. If more people could afford $2299 cameras, there would be a hell of a buzz about it.



So Derrel - I have the D700.  I love my D700.  _If and when_ I upgrade which should I aim for -  given I can afford the D810.  AND for thought let's say I upgrade in 6 months, enough to hear about any bugs in the D750

I shoot infants; seniors; families  NOT weddings...

oh and sport's events


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2014)

Well...I dunno, Rosy. I would say you need to physically pick up a D750 and a D810 and handle them, and see how well you can literally SEE through the camera's eyepiece. If you need eyeglasses, or shoot with them on, the viewfinder's visibility is a big, big deal. At least it has been for me for 30 years. If I can SEE through the camera well, really well, I can shoot better. THis has always been true for me, and the viewfinder image quality in the D700, and the D600, and the D7000 is not good for me, and my eyeglasses. I cannot see the edges of the frame without needing to move my head around, so I end up cropping off feet alllll the fricking time on a camera with a small, squinty viewfinder. WHy? MY eye is 3/4 of an inch behind the eyepiece, so a camera with the bigger, better viewfinder system is my preference.

The other parts of the D750/D810 equation are all amply good. But if you can SEE through one camera significantly better, I think that makes that camera "a better shooter".


----------



## mjAshbridge (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi guys, new to this site/ forum but really like the conversation. 

I have also been thinking of an upgrade soon from D7000 to full frame but never thought about looking through view finders to see if the camera fits me, Thanks darrell. 

I like the D800/810 and the D750 seems to me like a nice choice however don't want to change twice in short succession. 

Hope to read more on this as I'm sure your reviews and expertise will push me in the better direction. 

Thanks in advance, Matt


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 15, 2014)

Rosy said:


> ... oh and sport's events


D810 is 5 fps 
D750 is 6.5  fps  (or is it 6 ?)

I like the specs of both the cameras myself.  though comparing the FPS of the old d700/d300 I was expecting a faster fps rate.

If I had the money I'd buy both .. one for landscape/deep space the other for sports.
but .. no $$ means neither.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 15, 2014)

What do I think?  I think Oswald killed Kennedy.  But I think the aliens made him do it.  I do think we went to the moon, but all that Apollo spacecrafty stuff?  Faked.  They actually used a 54 Buick skylark and a really big rubber band.

As for the cameras?  Personally I'd wait a bit and see how the D750 does in the field before making any plans to change.


----------



## runnah (Sep 15, 2014)

Dude really? the D800 is a beast and should last you another 5 years before it gets truely outdated.

Stop coveting thy neighbors wife and just be happy with what you have.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 15, 2014)

The grass is always greener on the other side lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manaheim (Sep 15, 2014)

I was about to go off on you, then I realized it was runnah and I rolled my eyes.   Says a lot.

What I have doesn't really fit my needs. It's fine enough. It's just not the camera I wanted.


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 15, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well...I dunno, Rosy. I would say you need to physically pick up a D750 and a D810 and handle them, and see how well you can literally SEE through the camera's eyepiece. If you need eyeglasses, or shoot with them on, the viewfinder's visibility is a big, big deal. At least it has been for me for 30 years. If I can SEE through the camera well, really well, I can shoot better. THis has always been true for me, and the viewfinder image quality in the D700, and the D600, and the D7000 is not good for me, and my eyeglasses. I cannot see the edges of the frame without needing to move my head around, so I end up cropping off feet alllll the fricking time on a camera with a small, squinty viewfinder. WHy? MY eye is 3/4 of an inch behind the eyepiece, so a camera with the bigger, better viewfinder system is my preference.
> 
> The other parts of the D750/D810 equation are all amply good. But if you can SEE through one camera significantly better, I think that makes that camera "a better shooter".



What's wrong with the d700 viewfinder aside from not being 100 % coverage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosy (Sep 15, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well...I dunno, Rosy. I would say you need to physically pick up a D750 and a D810 and handle them, and see how well you can literally SEE through the camera's eyepiece. If you need eyeglasses, or shoot with them on, the viewfinder's visibility is a big, big deal. At least it has been for me for 30 years. If I can SEE through the camera well, really well, I can shoot better. THis has always been true for me, and the viewfinder image quality in the D700, and the D600, and the D7000 is not good for me, and my eyeglasses. I cannot see the edges of the frame without needing to move my head around, so I end up cropping off feet alllll the fricking time on a camera with a small, squinty viewfinder. WHy? MY eye is 3/4 of an inch behind the eyepiece, so a camera with the bigger, better viewfinder system is my preference.
> 
> The other parts of the D750/D810 equation are all amply good. But if you can SEE through one camera significantly better, I think that makes that camera "a better shooter".


Thanks Derrel
I still can't get this forum on my droid (phone and tablet) and now at work
WHY?  I can't switch to google chrome at work
Does it mean I have to work????


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

runnah said:


> Dude really? the D800 is a beast and should last you another 5 years before it gets truely outdated.
> 
> Stop coveting thy neighbors wife and just be happy with what you have.



Preach brotha! [emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosy (Sep 15, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> What's wrong with the d700 viewfinder aside from not being 100 % coverage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me nothing

I love my D700
love it!
I just wanted an opinion on the D810 vs D750


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 15, 2014)

Rosy said:


> For me nothing
> 
> I love my D700
> love it!
> I just wanted an opinion on the D810 vs D750


I mean Derrel. Sorry lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Sep 15, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I was about to go off on you, then I realized it was runnah and I rolled my eyes.   Says a lot.
> 
> What I have doesn't really fit my needs. It's fine enough. It's just not the camera I wanted.



You realized it was amazing advice and took it to heart I assume?!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 15, 2014)

If you remain indecisive for a couple more years then you can compare the d760 and d820


----------



## Rosy (Sep 15, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> I mean Derrel. Sorry lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have a d700, correct?  Still like it??  if and when you upgrade, what would you choose


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 15, 2014)

Rosy said:


> you have a d700, correct?  Still like it??  if and when you upgrade, what would you choose



D750 or d4. I like the d4 for what it is- a speed demon. The d750 just lacks a AF ON button but I don't use the AE/AL button so I can program that. It's a minor inconvenience. I like the beefier body but it's all good. The 800/810 is kinda overkill for me personally. Although I do wish the 750 had the 700 or 800 view finder. I tried the 610 in the store and it felt fine so if the 750 is pretty much the same with a much more improved AF system, that's what I'm going to go with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noor10pm (Sep 16, 2014)

أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk


----------



## chuasam (Sep 16, 2014)

I have the D810. People ask me if I regret not waiting.
No way. The D810 is my perfect camera. the D750 has a few things I don't like. 
the D700 to D810 is a smoother transition than D700 to D750.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2014)

The best video I have seen on the D750 at this pre-release date. It is supposed to begin shipping on September 23.  



 What makes this video worth watching is that the host and his videographer both have actually been able to SHOOT and USE the D750 in this pre-release phase, since they work at one of Canada's largest camera stores,and are part of the whole world wide web advertising/promotion/propaganda machine.

Their video guy says the D750 is the best of all of Nikon's cameras for video, and even better than the Canon 5D-III for video.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 16, 2014)

chuasam said:


> I have the D810. People ask me if I regret not waiting.
> No way. The D810 is my perfect camera. the D750 has a few things I don't like.
> the D700 to D810 is a smoother transition than D700 to D750.



Yes, the D810 is better in almost all specs.
It looks like Nikon is creating some unique specs for its current FX camera line-up:

*D610*: Lower price for a full frame camera
*D750*: Articulated screen, 6.5 fps in full resolution, -3EV focusing
*DF*: Retro layout and style, native high ISO 25,600 (expandable to ISO 204,800 equiv)
*D810*: Native low ISO 64 (expandable to ISO 32 equiv), realy silent shutter mechanism, SD+CF cards option, no AA/Low Pass filters
*D4S*: Gripped, 11 fps, CF+XDQ cards option, native high ISO 25,600 (expandable to ISO 409,600 equiv)
What else is unique to each one of them?


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Their video guy says the D750 is the best of all of Nikon's cameras for video, and even better than the Canon 5D-III for video.



That is a hell of a claim and I'd be interested in seeing samples.

Not asking you to produce them, but I am saying I'd like to see see some head to head comparisons. Nikon has lagged behind for a while now with video so it'd be exciting if they are catching up.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 16, 2014)

Is the d3x still a production camera ?

Does Canon only have 3 FF bodies?  The 1dx, 5dm3 & 6d ?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 16, 2014)

I noticed on Nikons website they have thing broken down different.

Professional DSLRs - d3x, d4, d4s, d810 d800, d800e  --> http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/dslr-cameras/D-SLR.page#Professional

Enthusiasts DSLRs - d610, Df, d750, d7100, d7000 --> http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/dslr-cameras/D-SLR.page#Enthusiast


----------



## ruifo (Sep 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Is the d3x still a production camera ?
> 
> Does Canon only have 3 FF bodies?  The 1dx, 5dm3 & 6d ?




The Nikon current line up encompasses 17 DSLRs, 9 of which currently under production (if I'm not wrong). Nikon's USA website is showing the D750 in the enthusiast line-up, as expected, giving the D7x00/D6x0 body kind.

Six DSLRs are show as *Entry Level* (D3100, D3200, D3300, D5100, D5200, D5300); five as *Enthusiast* (D7000, D7100, D610, Df, D750); and six as *Professional* (D800, D800E, D810, D3X, D4, D4S). 17 DSLRs, but only 9 are actually under production right now, if I'm not mistaken (D3300, D5200, D5300, D7100, D610, D750, DF, D810, D4S).

See this:
- http://logimg.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/2014-09_nikon-lineup.jpg
- http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/dslr-cameras/D-SLR.page

And Canon only has 3 full frame cameras to offer, on its current line up (1DX, 5D Mark III, 6D). Nowadays, Nikon is realy ahead in FF DSLR quantity and in IQ as well.

See this:
- Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Cameras
- Template:Nikon DSLR cameras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
- Template:Canon EOS digital cameras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


--
________________________________________
Flicker page:
Flickr: ruimc77's Photostream


----------



## hamlet (Sep 17, 2014)

runnah said:


> Dude really? the D800 is a beast and should last you another 5 years before it gets truely outdated.
> 
> Stop coveting thy neighbors wife and just be happy with what you have.


I would love a dslr to last me 5 years. I just cant figure out how some folks do that, i burn through its shutter life like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Usul (Sep 17, 2014)

Shutter can be replaced. And what kind of photography do you do if 150k clicks is few for you? I can imagine that it's not many for sport or wildlife (i made about 4k clicks for 2 days paintball cup) but for landscape or all around  photography and a non-professional shooter 150k is more than enough. IMHO.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 17, 2014)

Usul said:


> Shutter can be replaced. And what kind of photography do you do if 150k clicks is few for you? I can imagine that it's not many for sport or wildlife (i made about 4k clicks for 2 days paintball cup) but for landscape or all around  photography and a non-professional shooter 150k is more than enough. IMHO.


Just casual 8 to 12 hour shoots.

How much does Nikon charge for a fix like that on a pro-body?


----------



## Usul (Sep 17, 2014)

Are you professional? I mean and it's just my opinion but a photography style like 'go walk with a dog and make 1000 shots' leads to nowhere.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 17, 2014)

That is silly. When you come home you will have at least 10 magical dog walking pictures out of the thousands you took, and pretty soon you'll be the winner of a big dslr manufacturer contest and be swimming in millions of whatever the heck Sony gives you for winning.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 17, 2014)

ruifo said:


> And Canon only has 3 full frame cameras to offer, on its current line up (1DX, 5D Mark III, 6D). Nowadays, Nikon is realy ahead in FF DSLR quantity and in IQ as well.



that's what I thought.  I'm always amused when statements are Nikon doesn't have enough FF offerings.
They may have the "spread" a little mixed up but you can't change an entire line up overnight.  And even then, I think they offer the most FF mass produced cameras.


----------

